# My Foodsaver died last night



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I was vac packing a bunch of blackeyed peas that I got on sale at chinamart (*25 CENTS* for a 1 lb package) I went to make my next bag, and it didn't seal across the end. Tried several times with the same result, so I thought I overheated the sealing strip and went to bed. Got up this morning and it is still doing the same thing, so it is toast.
My Foodsaver has been a trusty appliance for several years. She was a 380 model. I have been secretly coveting a newer model, one that will seal unfrozen meats, and chips without crushing them. Guess the old girl got wind of that and decided to help me out.


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

Check your owners manual. It might just need the element changed, which is just a matter of taking a couple of screws out


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Sometimes you have to replace the metal strip. It's a spare part and costs about a buck.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Since mine is so old, I hold out no hope of finding parts for it. I just did a search on the foodsaver website for 380 model and drew a total blank. Guess I would have to call tomorrow.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I just got my new foodsaver yesterday in the mail. it was on sale half price, yayyyy...I got the mason jar sealer, so I am now able to seal up the foods I am drying in my dehydrator. kept in the dark with most air out, they should keep for a while. I am doing mostly veggies for making soup, like carrots peas green beans and such. I also have 3 jars of blueberries I dried. anyway, I am now all set to get going storing food. I have 4 months supply of canned butter, I have 6months supply of powedered milk. Plus a box full of mountain house 2-serving meals.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't have the model on hand but I bought one from Target for around $80. Been working great.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Because mine was so old, I went on and bought a new one. Wal Mart, 138$. Used my spending money I keep from my check to buy part of it, so am packing lunches for the next 2 weeks ( which I should be doing anyway- much healthier and cheaper than hospital cafeteria food)
I love not having to use both hands to hold it down while vaccuming and sealing. And the fact that I can seal it whenever I want to, not wait until the vacuum is done. And it has a roll cutter on it, removable drip trays. And it takes up the same amount of room on my counter as my old one did. 
If this one lasts as well as the last one, it was well worth the money. I plan to seal up a bunch of stuff today

And Mary, I have had the canning jar attachment with my old one, I love it. Seal up the spices that I don't go through a lot of and don't have to worry about them turning into a moisturized lump in my pantry. One year my daughter and I made jar mixes for Christmas presents for teachers and such and we used the sealer to fix them up.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

thats great! I am sure enjoying using mine. learning how to use it.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

MaryV said:


> thats great! I am sure enjoying using mine. learning how to use it.


There are almost endless things you can do with it, not just saving food. I have actually sealed up some of DD's dance costumes we wanted to keep, as well as the outfits they all came home in, first shoes, etc. There used to be some sort of forum on the website I think, with all sorts of ideas people had come up with for using the food saver. Stuff like sealing up your maps and matches if you are going camping, silverware, etc.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

maybe you can help me....I tried to use the canning jar thing to seal up some spices and it didn't work. Am I doing something wrong? I can't find my book.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Herbalpagan said:


> maybe you can help me....I tried to use the canning jar thing to seal up some spices and it didn't work. Am I doing something wrong? I can't find my book.


from the FAQ:

The Mason jar will not vacuum

The Jar Sealer is designed for use with Ball® and Kerr® Mason jars. Check Jar Sealer to see if it is centered and pressed firmly over Mason jar lid. Make sure rubber gasket on Jar Sealer is free from food materials. Examine rim of Mason jar for cracks or scratches. Any gaps can prevent jars from vacuuming properly. Check metal lid of Mason jar to see if it is bent. Make sure Accessory Hose is securely in Accessory Port on appliance and on Jar Sealer. Try using two jar lids instead of one. Remove second lid from Jar Sealer when vacuum process is finished.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

do you use the ring on it at the same time as you are trying to seal it or do you put it on afterwards?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't actually used my mason jar sealer in a while. But did you boil the lids first? I seem to recall needing to put them on hot, like when you are canning. Of course, if you are sealing something dry you have to be sure and get the lid dried off before putting it on.
........................
Ok, just managed to find my jar sealer and instructions. It does not mention heating the lids first, but I am almost sure that the last time I sealed with it, that is what I did. Couldn't hurt to try it.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Herbalpagan said:


> do you use the ring on it at the same time as you are trying to seal it or do you put it on afterwards?


dont need the ring at all, unless you break the seal and elect not to reseal it.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

instructions for mine are, to put the lids in boiling water for 5 min. then dry off.
you cant have the outer metal ring on when you are sealing it.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for all the instructions. Here's what happened...I was trying to store some powdered spice that I got. I put it in a clean dry jar, put the lid on and attached the sealer. It took forever and the motor kept going and going. When I took off the attachment, the seal popped right off. I might not have let the motor shut off before I stopped it, but I remember it seeming to take forever! I'll try it again.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Herbalpagan said:


> thanks for all the instructions. Here's what happened...I was trying to store some powdered spice that I got. I put it in a clean dry jar, put the lid on and attached the sealer. It took forever and the motor kept going and going. When I took off the attachment, the seal popped right off. I might not have let the motor shut off before I stopped it, but I remember it seeming to take forever! I'll try it again.


maybe check the gasket, or for a slight misalignment?

good luck


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

mine did that when i was trying rice in a jar, it just wouldnt do it. it works fine for other foods. I think some foods might be better stored in mylar bags or vacuum sealed in bags. a fine powder you have to be careful of as it can get sucked into the motor or something, my booklet instructions said to put some paper towel across the top of the food in the jar if it is fine powdery stuff, to help keep it from getting sucked up.
I am just going to store rice in mylar bags as the jar sealer wouldnt seal rice for some reason. too much air inside? not sure.


----------

